
What studying disasters has taught me about Covid-1 - imartin2k
https://librarianshipwreck.wordpress.com/2020/03/26/what-studying-disasters-has-taught-me-about-covid-19/
======
mrfusion
He’s notes in 2016 people stopped thinking his work was silly and started
started asking when the end is coming.

It underscores something I’ve been thinking for a while. We’re gradually
shifting to a victim mentality. We don’t fight bad stuff anymore.

We’re the country that did the Manhattan project, and got a man in the moon.
Why can’t we fight a virus.

~~~
solotronics
It's possible were in a slow decline. Rome didn't fall in a day.

------
blakesterz
This line actually scares me....

"So here is a simple reminder, which may sound silly but is truer than you
might want to admit: the mayor from Jaws (the man who insisted on keeping the
beaches open) is still the mayor in Jaws 2."

~~~
mercer
Wait till you hear how Boris Johnson feels about said mayor!

[https://www.theguardian.com/film/2020/mar/13/boris-
johnson-c...](https://www.theguardian.com/film/2020/mar/13/boris-johnson-
coronavirus-hero-mayor-larry-vaughn-jaws).

~~~
evanmoran
That is a great read! And now the circle is complete and he can be his own
hero and Jaws has him: [https://time.com/5811257/boris-johnson-coronavirus-
positive/](https://time.com/5811257/boris-johnson-coronavirus-positive/)

------
mrfusion
Nice write up but I didn’t see anything too insightful. It all seems pretty
obvious.

------
blackandblue
sounds very western/us-centric.

i have been curious about japan and how they handled the crisis. they are
projecting to re-open schools very soon.

